# Lawrenceville GA WGSD F ID#7519 Pen#111



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very sweet and good with other dogs:
My Internal ID # is 7519
I am a FEMALE, PEN 111 - German Shepherd
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-06-2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

these dogs obviously had homes, someone is probably lookinf for them. i hope their owners come for them. Pretty pair.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, I love her!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21these dogs obviously had homes, someone is probably lookinf for them. i hope their owners come for them. Pretty pair.


If so..they are almost out of time to find them. All three are beautiful. I hope someone can help all of them


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

She will be coming to White Paws GSD Rescue!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you myoung and White Paws!!!!!!!!!!


----------

